# DODO juice Purple Haze comments?



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

What does everyone think of DODo juice Purple Haze, just bought a sample pot online and was wondering prior to its arrival what everyone thinks of it. Pros and Cons, any images of its results would be greatly appreciated as i currently use AG HD wax. 

Cheers:thumb:

David


----------



## Driven (Jul 10, 2010)

detaillover said:


> What does everyone think of DODo juice Purple Haze, just bought a sample pot online and was wondering prior to its arrival what everyone thinks of it. Pros and Cons, any images of its results would be greatly appreciated as i currently use AG HD wax.
> 
> Cheers:thumb:
> 
> David


My only wax and very impressed with it... use it on Metallic Silver however when the suggestion is it should be for darker colours... not sure it this matters.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I am currently on the last of my 4 panel pots (gave 2 away) and the two I used myself are Purple Haze and I'm now on the Rainforrest Rub and I do like them. Very easy to use, the thinner you apply it the better, goes on and buffs off a treat, by far the most easy to use wax I have ever come accross and you'll get several coats out of a pot (providing you dont use it on a bus !)


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Liked mine, Second dodo wax I've used and it goes on and comes off a treat

Did 2 layers on my corsa and have barely made an indent into the pot!


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Turkleton said:


> Liked mine, Second dodo wax I've used and it goes on and comes off a treat
> 
> Did 2 layers on my corsa and have barely made an indent into the pot!


What about the results is there much difference in the looks or is it purely the fact that its easily applicated and removed?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I keep telling myself I'm gonna be using just a sealer as my last stage but I still have my last pot and I have been looking at the Purple Haze Pro panel pots and I have a feeling I'll end up with one before long 

Detaillover, try and get some pics of that RDesign in your garage :thumb:


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

I like it, easy on easy off and leaves a lovely finish, thumbs up from me!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

detaillover said:


> What about the results is there much difference in the looks or is it purely the fact that its easily applicated and removed?


When you say "much difference in the looks" what exactly do you mean ?

Edit. Just re-read your first pot and I'm guessing you mean difference as in compared to the HD wax ? I haven't ever used HD wax but the Dodo Juice does give a nice warm glossy look to the car (regardless of wax colour, I've used 4 different soft waxes and I can't see any difference between them once on the car !)


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

uruk hai said:


> When you say "much difference in the looks" what exactly do you mean ?


between other similarily priced waxes i.e AG HD wax


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

detaillover said:


> What about the results is there much difference in the looks or is it purely the fact that its easily applicated and removed?


Well, it was wearing CG Speed Armour, and the beading was nice, but finish wasn't as 'nice' as a wax gives.
I put PH on and it just looks so glossy and :argie: 
Well worth a panel pot at least :thumb:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

QUOTE=uruk hai;2760664]I keep telling myself I'm gonna be using just a sealer as my last stage but I still have my last pot and I have been looking at the Purple Haze Pro panel pots and I have a feeling I'll end up with one before long 

Detaillover, try and get some pics of that RDesign in your garage :thumb:[/QUOTE]

This was done with AG HD wax















[


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

What a cracking looking car, very nice ! I think Dodo juice should give that a really glossy warm look, hard to describe the look really but it certainly adds a nice depth to my Focus but when your buying panel pots it isn't the end of the world if it turns out not to be for you !


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

uruk hai said:


> What a cracking looking car, very nice ! I think Dodo juice should give that a really glossy warm look, hard to describe the look really but it certainly adds a nice depth to my Focus but when your buying panel pots it isn't the end of the world if it turns out not to be for you !


This is it, it wasnt a lot of money but was just being nosey. Hope it works out so far ait all seems to be good things being said so hopefully this sample pot will lead in to a DODO collection hahah


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Slippery slope mate, slippery slope :thumb::lol:


----------



## chrissy14xsi (Feb 10, 2008)

i have just received a panel pot but used it whats the best way to apply it as on opening it looks and feels hard not like my megs #14


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

chrissy14xsi said:


> i have just received a panel pot but used it whats the best way to apply it as on opening it looks and feels hard not like my megs #14


Do you know if its a hard wax ?

I apply with a yellow megs foam applicator and buff off with a normal MF cloth.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Purple haze rocks imo, needs good prep before hand to get the best out of it, leaves a nice deep glossy wet look,durabilty depends on your prep and maintenance washing.

same with Purple haze pro, good prep is needed to get the best out of it, leaves glassy finish compared to the standard version and longer durabilty.


both very good waxes to have imo

ill have a look for my thread in the showroom section and post a link so you can see the finished look of the pro wax.

Dan


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

+1 for the foam applicator im assuming its gonna be the same as the AG HD wax, which comes with its own applicaor pads.... just make sure you spray the pad with a little detailing spray and it should go on a dream.


----------



## chrissy14xsi (Feb 10, 2008)

http://www.autostyling4u.com/dodo-juice-purple-haze-panel-pot-p-397.html
it dont have a pic but u could probably tell by the heading


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

chrissy14xsi said:


> http://www.autostyling4u.com/dodo-juice-purple-haze-panel-pot-p-397.html
> it dont have a pic but u could probably tell by the heading


Soft wax mate, it may seem hard but if you rub your finger on the top of the wax you'll soon feel the oils and the softness of it. When you use it you'll get on fine especialy if you put it on in this warm weather were having


----------



## chrissy14xsi (Feb 10, 2008)

nice one so best use a pad, i tried the megs with my fingers and ended up in a mucky mess


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

.....


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah use a pad like i said spray it with a wee bit detailer to keep the pad moist and away you go, you'll notice a big difference, smoother thinner coats are easier to remove and you will get better results. If you nip in to you're local halfords or one of the online companys on here you can pick up applicator pads up reasonably cheap :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

chrissy14xsi said:


> nice one so best use a pad, i tried the megs with my fingers and ended up in a mucky mess


I can't realy comment about applying by hand but have never had any problems with my foam app pad, try and get it on as thin as you can :thumb:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Purple Haze said:


> heres a link to my thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200857&highlight=bmw+330d


The depth in the paintwork looks superb!!, looking forward to trying out mine now, patience is a virtue i suppose.


----------



## chrissy14xsi (Feb 10, 2008)

cheers guys im getting all hyped up now to do it lol ... under the street light lol


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

chrissy14xsi said:


> cheers guys im getting all hyped up now to do it lol ... under the street light lol


Good luck mate, I hope it gives you the results your after :thumb:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

chrissy14xsi said:


> cheers guys im getting all hyped up now to do it lol ... under the street light lol


Post up a few pics of your results when your finished :thumb:


----------



## chrissy14xsi (Feb 10, 2008)

will do bud cheers. the car is going for front bumper passengers front door and a back arch painting in 2 weeks so want to give it to him good in hoping he feels obliged to give the paintwork his best


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

detaillover said:


> What does everyone think of DODo juice Purple Haze, just bought a sample pot online and was wondering prior to its arrival what everyone thinks of it. Pros and Cons, any images of its results would be greatly appreciated as i currently use AG HD wax.
> 
> Cheers:thumb:
> 
> David


I have PH pro and i _like _using it, not as easy or long lasting as sealant but I feel it adds something warmer/heavier to the paint, just requires a little more attention( 1hr+ to cure between coats, rather than 15mins) and washing....
A yellow (closed cell) applicator pad wetted slightly or DJ RD misted helps it apply easier and further.

have fun!


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

mishy said:


> I have PH pro and i _like _using it, not as easy or long lasting as sealant but I feel it adds something warmer/heavier to the paint, just requires a little more attention( 1hr+ to cure between coats, rather than 15mins) and washing....
> A yellow (closed cell) applicator pad wetted slightly or DJ RD misted helps it apply easier and further.
> 
> have fun!


Would meguiars detailer do? thats what i use for AG HD stuff


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

yep, just a very little bit on the pad, defo good on a warmish day.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I used my Purple Haze for the first time Monday.
I found it an absolute doddle to use. Getting thin layers was no problem at all, left it about 45 minutes and it buffed of nice and easy.
I found it gave a warm, deep look to the car.

A poor picture, sorry.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

PH is good but no better that HD imo


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Dodo PH was the wax wax I bought along with collinite 915 marque d'elegance.

Love PH and still sometimes use it but really didnt enjoy using 915.....

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Christianmp (Apr 22, 2011)

Just ordered a pot of PH and can't wait to get to try it.
Bought it at shinearama for 25£. 
Anyone know why they are that much cheaper than other resellers? Old batch or something?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Christianmp said:


> Just ordered a pot of PH and can't wait to get to try it.
> Bought it at shinearama for 25£.
> Anyone know why they are that much cheaper than other resellers? Old batch or something?


That is slightly cheaper than most. There is Purple Haze Pro also not sure if your getting mixed up.


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

Christianmp said:


> Just ordered a pot of PH and can't wait to get to try it.
> Bought it at shinearama for 25£.
> Anyone know why they are that much cheaper than other resellers? Old batch or something?


Good price,


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

scratcher said:


> I used my Purple Haze for the first time Monday.
> I found it an absolute doddle to use. Getting thin layers was no problem at all, left it about 45 minutes and it buffed of nice and easy.
> I found it gave a warm, deep look to the car.
> 
> A poor picture, sorry.


Nice looking BORA!:thumb:


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Is that bora/jetta lowered? the tires look awfully close to the lip of the fender.

BTW how do you rate the overall experience when using PH? I have my PH sample pot still intact, been wanting to use it for some time, but always took out another LSP in the end



scratcher said:


> I used my Purple Haze for the first time Monday.
> I found it an absolute doddle to use. Getting thin layers was no problem at all, left it about 45 minutes and it buffed of nice and easy.
> I found it gave a warm, deep look to the car.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Dodo PH was the wax wax I bought along with collinite 915 marque d'elegance.
> 
> Love PH and still sometimes use it but really didnt enjoy using 915.....
> 
> ...


Similar experience to myself, the first 'proper' wax I bought upon discovering the world of detailing was 915, you cant argue with the results and the durability, but I wouldnt say it was a pleasure to use, however I have just finished using Purple Haze today for the very first time and I couldnt believe how nice it was to work with, its so easy to spread (using a yellow foam pad spritzed with QD) and was very easy to remove, even the parts where I had applied a little to thick, hardly made a dent in the panel pot Ive got either.


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

Here's a few of pics of my astra using fk1000p then purple haze as a top coat:thumb::buffer:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

aiky007

Canni wait tae get my purple haze now... looks awesome hopefully will be here on monday!!!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

detaillover said:


> aiky007
> 
> Canni wait tae get my purple haze now... looks awesome hopefully will be here on monday!!!


Bank Holiday on Monday mate !


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

uruk hai said:


> Bank Holiday on Monday mate !


Forgot about that it turned up yesterday.... garage here i come
:buffer:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry buddy, I've only just looked at this thread again.
The Bora is lowered on hight adjustable coilovers. New wheels going on tomorrow so it might go down a little more :thumb:

I found Purple Haze lovely to use. It was a nice soft wax and was so easy to get a thin, even layer. It's holding out well too


----------



## mattyoakley (Jan 21, 2010)

i love the smell of ph pro, like coffee  my car looks awesome wearing this, mines fiat crossover black. looks wet when finished


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Purple Haze Pro gives a fantastic finish on My Astro Black MINI, the only downside is the short period I found it hung around on the paint, especially on the rear of the car where MINI's famously attract more crud than most auto's. If the longevity was improved I'd use nothing else!


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

This was a GTR I did, PH pro over Werkstatt prime, loved the stuff it was my first time using it.


----------

